# Rescue people...help please.



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Not sure if the links work. Don't forget Almost Home.

http://www.grreat.org/contact.htm

*The GRREAT Board of Directors* 
President: Robin Heinecke
Vice President: Stephen Bergstrom
Secretary: Louise Davidson
Treasurer: Stephanie Eberly
Adoption Coordinator: Jessie Robinson
Foster Home Coordinator: Erin Ledbetter
Intake Coordinator: Mary Collings
Volunteer Coordinator: Lisa Cook
Events Coordinator: Carolyn Beyer
Membership Coordinator: Jeremy Ledbetter​ 
*Other GRREAT Points of Contact*

Microchip Coordinator: Jeff Twining
Adoption Application Coordinators: 
Robin Heinecke (Virginia, West Virginia and DC)
Chuck Johnson (Maryland, Pennsylvania and Delaware)
Silent Auction Coordinator: Pam Ambrose
Education Coordinator: <vacant>
Foster Home Approval Coordinator: Denise Malczewski​


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is Almost Heaven in WV*

Here is Almost Heaven in WV

http://www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org/


Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue and Sanctuary, Inc.
A 501(c)(3) Non-Profit Organization 

"Where Old Gold Shines" 



See Our Adoptable Goldens: Resident & Adoptable Goldens

Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue & Sanctuary, Inc. (AHGRRS) is a small Golden Retriever rescue located in Hampshire County, WV. AHGRRS is in NO WAY, past or present, affiliated with the puppy mill (kennel?) in Lehigh County, PA similarly named Almost Heaven Kennels

P.O. Drawer D 
Delray, WV 26714 
*Phone: 304-856-1600 (for EMERGENCY intakes ONLY) 
For the fastest response to your inquiry, please email us at 

[email protected] 

or [email protected] 

Please email us if you wish to receive Almost Heaven's email with updates and news.

Hours: By appointment only

** NO one will be admitted unless they are approved adopters - NO exceptions.
*


Donation Cards 

Almost Heaven has "in memorial" or "in honor" cards available to anyone who makes a donation and would like notification sent to someone. These are not fancy, but they are personalized as we print them individually for each person. All we need from the donor is the wording you would like on your card, and the name and address to send it to. In addition to the card, your memorial will also be posted on our donors webpage, and if you wish to sponsor a dog in memorial or in honor of someone, we will post that information along with your name next to the animal you sponsor. Remember - these gifts can be for a birthday, anniversary, graduation - just about anything. And, they would be so appreciated here. 

The inside of the card can be modified to fit any occasion and individual situations. You can order through PayPal using the "donation" button below or mail request to Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue, P.O. Drawer D, Delray, WV 26714 





* * The Following Golden(s) are Searching for Angels and Sponsors * * 
Almost heaven is always being called upon to help Golden and Golden Mixes that include many Seniors and Special Needs dogs.

We seem to always be swamped with requests, and have been able to accomodate all requests for help for the purebreds, and 99% of the requests for help for our Golden Mix Orphans. In order to assist more, our alternative is to board some these of dogs (some are already in boarding) until an adoption or foster home is available. Boarding is costly and funding may limit the number of dogs we can help. These are dogs whose owners are sick, have passed away, have had life changing events happen, or some have simply been dumped and left to die through no fault of their own. 

If you would like to help save a life ... and can afford to assist with boarding expenses ... we (and the furkids) would be most appreciative of your help! The cost to board ONE dog for a week is $ 35.00 - $70.00, depending on the facility available to us. Presently, we estimate that each new dog we commit to taking in may need to board for at least 2 weeks. We gratefully accept any financial assistance offered, and if you think you are cut out to be a "foster parent", please contact us - we'd love to work with you.

The following are Goldens in need of assistance: 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Joshua aka Josh is only 3 years old. This sweet boy is missing a leg and heartworm positive - - - - and if if his luck wasn't down enough, he ended up at a high kill shelter where his time to be adopted or rescued was VERY short. We couldn't leave Josh to die, he's now in foster care and will soon be making his journey to the Sanctuary to be neutered and receive treatment for his Heartworm Disease. He is one of the best natured dogs on earth - - - an absolute sweetheart. Josh is seeking angels to sponsor his veterinary expenses. If you can spare a few dollars to help with his expenses, Josh and Almost Heaven would be very grateful. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amos - Black Labrador Retriever 


3 - 4 year old Amos found himself homeless - and sick. Amos has Lymes disease and is heartworm positive. Almost heaven will begin treating Amos for Lymes first so that he is as healthy as possible before we treat him for his heartworm disease. Amos has a very sweet temperment with a tail that never stops wagging. Black dogs are often times overlooked in shelters, and sick black dogs stand little chance of being adopted - or rescued. We think Amos deserves another chance at being a happy, healthy dog. We are looking for sponsors/angels to help defray some of Amos' medical bills. Amos should be ready for his new home by September 15th. We are accepting adoption applications for him now. 

Sponsor: Golden Angel Pamela VanDerbeek 





Good Search: Search the web with GoodSearch.com and each time you do a search, GoodSearch will donate a penny to Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue & Sanctuary, Inc.! 


GoodSearch keywords to search for 
Web This Site 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mayra Calvani, the author of "Crash" is donating 50% of her royalties to Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue and Sanctuary 
Purchase page: http://www.guardianangelpublishing.com/crash.htm

CRASH!
A Littlest Angel Children's Book 

Author: Mayra Calvani 
Artist: Anna Pylypchuk
Publisher: Guardian Angel Publishing Associates 

Marcelo is thrilled when he gets a golden retriever puppy for his birthday, but now he faces one of the toughest jobs of his life, not only because owning a pet is a huge responsibility, but because he has to find the perfect name for it—and that’s hard! 

CRASH! is a picture book for children ages 2-6. It's available in ebook and paperback formats. You can also order it from your favorite local bookstore. 

What reviewers are saying... 

"The book will delight the hearts of children and pet lovers alike." --Swamy Reviews, http://swamyreviews.blogspot.com

"A delightful tale about a little boy who has his dearest wish granted... Anyone who ever wanted a special pet as a child will enjoy and relate to this happy story." --Anne K. Edwards, author of Jeremy and the Dragon 

"This is a great book to buy for your child, you know, the one who is begging and hollering and begging some more for a pet. It will teach and prepare them for the responsibilities surely to come when a pet finally comes gift-wrapped." --Lea Schizas, Muse Book Reviews Purchase page: http://www.guardianangelpublishing.com/crash.htm 

Purchase page: http://www.guardianangelpublishing.com/crash.htm


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Support Almost Heaven! Buy Frontline Plus and pet medications today! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We are always need of horse stall mats to put under the dogs crates and beds to keep them warm and comfy. We can use about 10 of them (Size: 4' X 8'), and can buy them locally for about $50 - $60 each. Donations of the mats or funds towards purchase are always gratefully accepted. 

We use Patented Kuranda Dog Beds because they are durable, chew proof and easy to clean. If you would like to donate a bed to us, click here. 


Woodmar Animal Clinic - Providing veterinary pet care for the Calumet Region of Northwest Indiana for over 45 years. Our mission is to provide the highest quality in Veterinary Medical care in a friendly, relaxed setting. We hope you will refer your family and friends to our practice. 




*Custom Pet Portraits by Lara Harris ~ 20% donated to Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue! Visit studio lara on ebay for current listings to benefit AHGRR. 




*20% donated to Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue! Visit Contemporary Fine Art David Coalburn on ebay for current listings to benefit AHGRR. 




What do you get when you combine talented artists with charities in need? 

Art for Critters. Artists from around the world, with a desire to help animals in need, have committed to donating a portion of their art sales to help animal charities. 



Fine Art Shack Gallery - Featuring Lar Shackelford's Artistic creations of Golden Retrievers and Custom pet portraits. 

Your order from Lar Shackelford gathers donations!!! 
Each order you place for GOLDEN RETRIEVER ITEMS from Fine Art Shack provides 10% of your purchase to ALMOST HEAVEN GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE AND SANCTUARY. Be sure and mention coupon #Almost Heaven at the time of purchase. Coupons must be mentioned at time of purchase for the donations to come to us. Lar's creations can be found at his web site, FineArtShackGallery.com or on Ebay. 
Shop at the Fine Art Shack Gallery Ebay Store! 
Lar gives tips for taking photographs of your fur family in his article "Photographing your Golden Moments".




How can your everyday shopping Save a Golden?
Buy a gift or buy something for yourself...But first join http://www.iGive.com/AlmostHeaven because whenever you purchase everyday items at the Mall at iGive, up to 26% of every purchase is donated to Almost Heaven, at No Cost to You! 
It's FREE, no invisible costs or tricky obligations. Shop for everyday items at the over 400 stores at the iGive.com Mall. At the iGive.com you will find Eddie Bauer, Lands' End Circuit City, DELL, Best Buy and many more.


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

You need to contact Mary Collings at GRREAT. Info is posted above.

Keep us posted.

AnnieVA


----------

